# there's no need



## zinc

Hi.  So I'm back at Albert Heijn and this time the kassameisje kindly hands me a bag to put my stuff in.  But I don't need one, so I say "dat hoeft niet" ?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hi

Well, you could say "nee, bedankt, is niet nodig" and then adding that other sentence, "ik heb mn eigen tas meegenomen". 

Brown


----------



## zinc

Thanks Brownpaper.  I actually had a whole thread going on that subject a few days ago.  This time I'm looking to say "there's no need" or "that's not necessary".


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hi Zinc,

Yeah I know, I replied to that one . You can translate "there's no need" by saying "(dat) is niet nodig" but "(dat) hoeft niet, ik heb mn eigen tas meegenomen" is perfectly possible as well.

Brown


----------



## Peterdg

And also your suggestion, i.e. "dat hoeft niet", will do fine too.


----------



## Kayla321

I think "nee, bedankt, (dat) is niet nodig" is a little more polite than "dat hoeft niet".


----------



## Qittat Ulthar

Yup, in general "there's no need" would be translated with "het hoeft niet", but in this example, where someone offers you something you don't want, you would say "nee, bedankt", as more polite.


----------

